# Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Danny got me all hyped up on building an intake manifold. My downpipe broke in half and my intake piping rattled every day it has been on the car. So, i decided flip the ATP mani, flip the turbo, do a new downpipe and re-pipe the system while I'm at it. Short runner intake manifold would make all the difference in solving the rattles so I went for it. Car's been off the road for a few weeks now - no suprise but hopefully never again! 
I decided to start from scratch for a couple reasons. For one, I wanted equally spaced "velocity stacks". I can't think of anything else to call them. I also wanted longer runners than the stock manifold and I didn't want to butcher the stock lower intake manifold in case this turned out crappy. With the runners equally spaced I got about 2.5" more plenum length. What better way to start than from scratch








The manifold is pretty much like what you've seen out there except I am building it to my specs which means .001" accuracy lol. The plenum is 4" OD 3.5" ID aluminum. The runners are nominal 1.25" schedule 40 pipe which results in a 1.66"OD and a 1.39" ID - a perfect match to the head ports. The baseplate I did on the CNC mill with a custom function for cutting the radiused holes. I also had to do the AEG head flange. 
I still have to build the injector bosses and mount up the fuel rail. That and make the endtanks and have it welded. So far, so sweet. 
Here's some pics:

*head flange








fun
















Compound angles on the runners to make them stacks equally spaced








Plenum and base plate snap together
























being held up by an injection mold for the pic:*








The rest are here:
http://www.ratrix.com/evan/pic...ifold/
I didn't find too many pics out there when I went searching. Hopefully these will help the DIY guys get ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

yeh, i guess it looks alrite

















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Danny got me all hyped up on building an intake manifold.

werd. cant wait to see it, and of course run it !!!! i cant wait to run another MK4 2.0T!!!!








lookin good evan


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

evan, you never stop amazing me with the things you come up with. Looks real good.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

Intake=Splendid!








-Rich


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

that's looking very nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope the welds would look nice


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Why make an intake if you aren't going to improve the one you started off with? And yes, I have been there done that on an crossflow 8v.


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (130_R)*

My brother is a dork


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (130_R)*

You should have a raised edge around each opening in the plenum. The edge should have a nice, relatively large radius. Air likes to be drawn up and over a radius to keep turbulence down to a minimum. Having the openings flush with the bottom of the plenum will create turbulence at the edges of the openings because of all the angles surrounding the openings that the air flow comes in direct contact with as it is on it’s way to the intake runner opening. With the raised edges, and I mean raised 1", the edges are more centered in the plenum volume and the air flow is not affected, near as much, by the surrounding angels. - Bob


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Evolution Marine)*

Are you going to use the stock or aftermarket fuel rail? Looks very good, yet another item you could make and sell on 42 draft. I'd probably buy one, or one of Danny's for that matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*

unless he drastically changed the design, it uses the factory fuel rail, thus eliminating the need of "off-rail" FPR's, etc


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Evolution Marine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evolution Marine* »_You should have a raised edge around each opening in the plenum. The edge should have a nice, relatively large radius. Air likes to be drawn up and over a radius to keep turbulence down to a minimum. Having the openings flush with the bottom of the plenum will create turbulence at the edges of the openings because of all the angles surrounding the openings that the air flow comes in direct contact with as it is on it’s way to the intake runner opening. With the raised edges, and I mean raised 1", the edges are more centered in the plenum volume and the air flow is not affected, near as much, by the surrounding angels. - Bob


Stage 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

looks real nice, i know how you like to machine everything to the last .001!
I noticed that your injector holes are perfectly parallel to the port holes in your head flange. The runners then are not, they are angled. Did you think about how the injectors will spray into the intake stream, and if they will fit with a rail attached? The stock injector holes are angled so that the injectors spray at like a 45deg angle into the air stream. Im not sure if you thought about this area yet or not. Maybe consider making another flange and put bosses so the injectors are in the runners instead of the head flange. Its supposed to net more power.
looks nice though.
-mike


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I would turn the injectors around 180 degrees and spray up into the air flow and you would get your best chance at full atomization of the fuel before the combustion chamber sees it. Also, you would get less turbulence going down the intake runner if you would put some draft on it the full length of the runner, 4 to 5 degrees should do it. With the draft in the intake runner the low pressure areas can not form causing turbulence, the air flow is constantly being squeezed and accelerated the entire length of the runner resulting in a very efficient supply of air. Accomplishing this around the entire diameter requires that the runners be fabricated by the metal spinning process, so an easier way to accomplish this would be to split the runners in half along their length and insert a wedge of flat aluminum to create the 4 to 5 degree draft. This would make the runner entrances rectangular with round ends which would be OK. However, if you want to go the metal spinning route that would be ideal. - Bob




_Modified by Evolution Marine at 4:18 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Evolution Marine)*

Will there be a MK3 setup available in the future?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

mk3 and mk4 manifolds ar ethe same
_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Will there be a MK3 setup available in the future?


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_mk3 and mk4 manifolds ar ethe same

i was just gonna say. that looks really really well constructed. i wish i had these tools at hand, i would be making so much fun sh!t, and i would never be bored again!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*

Got more work done tonight. The endcaps are done, perfect. I started the injector bosses. These suckers are complicated. I still need to cut angled backs on them to flush up with the headflange and slot them. The injectors are positioned at a 45 degree angle to the runners. 
A couple more details and she's done and ready to be welded








I'm so beat. I'll post pics either in a few minutes or tommorow sometime


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*

I don't think evan is making these as a product, but more for his own personal use on his own car.
Awesome job so far!! mind if i drop by tomorrow or friday and sneak a peek at it?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (n2o)*

Sure man, I'll be in the shop I'm sure. Here's a few pics from tonight
*Endcap








Throttle body cap bolted up








Niiiice








This is what the injector bosses started off as:








This is what I have so far:







*
Almost there


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

gangsta


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Damn dude.....you should just build an engine from scratch....that would be insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nice work......wish I could do that stuff.....


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Very impressive...do you plan to flow bench test your design?
-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

lookin like the hizzy hotness evan.. see, being anti-social DOES pay off


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_gangsta









dang evan!! first danny know you!!!! no wonder i havent seen you in so long! looks awesome! if you need a welder let me know. my roomates are both welders and there shop is 5 minutes from your house! 
anywhoo! great work evan! you are truely a perfectionist! (with alot of times on your hands!)








you and danny are gonna cause me to go broke! (already made that call to NGP!)
ohh yeah still havent gotten a ride in your car yet. soooo when its up and runnig give me a call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

Oh yeh Frank can weld.... 
I'll see what I decide when she's ready to go


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Oh yeh Frank can weld.... 
I'll see what I decide when she's ready to go









yup yup he just finished up an 2 intercooler's!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

maybe i can do the welding fo ya? pick it up when im in MD in a few.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

danny, you taking weekly trips down here or something now???


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

wow! That is going to be the best quality manifold that anyone has made yet. Thinking about mass producting to make some money?


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Damn, I need a machine shop! LOL!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
Niiiice


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_danny, you taking weekly trips down here or something now???
heheh LOL nah just going to EIP for some dyno time once my clutch and LSD get here


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

Tell me about it, that and a body shop. the two things I get my gums torn on..
Nice Mani, Evan. 

_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_Damn, I need a machine shop! LOL!!!!


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

sick !!!


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (radoboy)*

let me borrow your mill! That is the epitome of a CUSTOM intake manifold...


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (cnbrown)*

Just came back from the 42 shop. The Manifold looks even better in person.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (n2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2o* »_Just came back from the 42 shop. The Manifold looks even better in person.

heyyy, that's my line


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
heyyy, that's my line









how is that your line? I pretty much live at their house







They set a place at dinner for me


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (n2o)*

Aside from being welded and creating the fuel rail mount - she's done. 
The injector bosses were incredibly complicated because I built them to integrate with both the tubing and the head flange. The outer ones were easy. The inner ones had to have the injector holes, face plane and back plane be square with the rest of the injectors while the body of the boss sits at a 5 degree angle. Whoa...


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

holla at your boy.thats all i can say.i'll be over tomorrow to take a look at it.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

dont no one ask evan for one , cause im next in line!!!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Evan, it's official. You're a lunatic. HOW THE **** DO YOU MAKE THESE PARTS FIT TOGETHER SO WELL?!!!
Sorry about the yelling, but I seriously can't get over it. All the parts fit together better than Lego! man, I'm speechless.
Where did you learn to machine like that? And you're only 20? You make me feel like a complete idiot.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*








Here's a rundown to confuse you
So the pipe is 1.66OD. I cut a slug with a bottom radius of 1.66 to match the outer diameter of the pipe. I drew it up in autocad then CNC'd them quick and dirty. 








Then, the runners meet the head flange at exactly 80 degrees. So I milled 10 degrees of the back of the slug. Then I mounted and milled 45 degrees off the front to create the face. At that 45 degree angle I bored the injector holes. 
With the bottom radius matching the tube and the back being 80 degrees and accurater machining (By hand mind you) they meet up. The middle ones were twice as compliated. Add a 5 degree angle from the y axis in the mix. 
Where did I learn to do this? I can't show you the injection molds I've built but I assure you that your jaw will drop. I've been running this business for 2 years... I'll be 21 in 2 months. I took a cad course to learn the program basically. I never took a machining course- I learned it all the hard way. I was formally trained as an artist, which you may argue I still am. I think I am - just mixing in a little more engineering to suit my tastes. I took leave from art college to pursue this business. I think I'm doin just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In reality this isn't too hard. You just have to think over every single detail and have the WHOLE deal planned out in your head. CAD's cool, but this whole thing is in my head. CAD just helps me organize it all and remember. It's all in my head...
The question now is who want's one?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I'll rest easy tonight knowing I'm not the only one who thinks I am a lunatic


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

If you think evan is smart, his little brother made a solar powered LED with no help at all.
I hate all you smart kids.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (n2o)*

He's 9


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

God damn over achievers. Well, I play a very convincing Stevie Ray Vaughan!








Man, it looks like so much fun too. You RUN the business, as in, it's YOUR business? Do you have a mentor or is your father into this stuff? I'd love to work with metal like that, but I wouldn't even know where to start.
Anyways, I don't want to take this thread off topic so ... 
man ...


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

20 yrs old....geezee...some inspiration there, same age and in school for metal tech! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_God damn over achievers.









i tell him that every time i'm over there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_The question now is who want's one?










me




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_
me




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























I'd take one, or one of Danny's. hehe.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Its all pretty cool man.
Im 25, and Im thinking about starting a manufacturing business with a friend of mine. Both of us engineers. We see at work things the companys pay for that we know we could make with equal quality for less. Its amazing, but places pay 60$ an hour for machining all the time. We can buy an old mill and just run it part time between the 2 of us to get the company off its feet. Once we have an established client list, we can make it a full time deal.
Thats the plan at least, we want to work for a few more years to save up some capital though.
as for the intake, im sure you know it looks cool. A shame to weld it up though, because the billet look is awesome, should be bolted together!


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

hey Evan, nice work man. mind if i come down to play in the shop and make one for the 16V? ill pay for materials and maybe help with some programming.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, you are f*ckin' crazy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Too bad I'm broke now.


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy - Whats your plan to keep the intake flange flat after it has been subjected to the extreem heat during the welding process? - Bob


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ Its amazing, but places pay 60$ an hour for machining all the time. We can buy an old mill and just run it part time between the 2 of us to get the company off its feet. Once we have an established client list, we can make it a full time deal.


The machine shop I work at is a $75/hour shop rate, which is pretty standard.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (sold on expense)*

That is one amazing peice of work.....I'd love to know how much it would cost to make a peice like that....... Or what you yourself would actually value it at.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Evolution Marine)*

ill be a buddy for evan and tak eth ewords out of his mouth

_Quote, originally posted by *Evolution Marine* »_2kjettaguy - Whats your plan to keep the intake flange flat after it has been subjected to the extreem heat during the welding process? - Bob

since it will warp, h ewill place it on a mill to flatten it out, i used a flycutter bit, he'll probaly do the same or some kind of "flattening" bit, thats what i do when i make short runners
i mentioend to evan, and he said when we make these things, maybe we shold try and bolt them down, that will help the bending of the flange, but my question is soemthing else might warp instead..... a good way is to weld a bit at a time and let it cool down

fygbug, i make these things as well, unfortunatley not CNC'ed.... materials cost me 20$ for a piece of tubing, same for evan..... the labor is whats intense, i put about 15-20 hours into an intake manifold.... charge $400 shipped..... divide that up, 380/20=$19/hr.... roughly... over a 3 week period or so... its not as rich as people think we are getting


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_ not as rich as people think we are getting

AMEN, brother....
I suspect this whould cost over $1g it he makes this EAXCTLY the same, but
add in some mass production techniques could bring the price down A LOT.
We'll see if you guys are willing to pony up the coin to make worth while.
VERY NICE work. THIS is the kind of stuff that puts meaning to the word CRAFT.
It must be nice to be able to 'government' jobs at work.








Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I suspect this whould cost over $1g it he makes this EAXCTLY the same, 
Jeffrey Atwood

i would agree with that.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Let me go ahead and say that i have not learned to weld aluminum yet and I don't have the tools either. SO I took it to my trusted machinist and it's in his hands at the moment. I am hoping and praying I get it back looking awesome. I am also waiting to see how much the welding is going to cost me. 
If the welding works out to be a decent price and is done well enough I am definately considering making a batch of these. However like Jeff said, this isn't a hack job. The hours of cnc time and hand time are going to make it at least $1000. If you've got the dough, send me an IM. If I get enough interest I'll consider making some!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
It must be nice to be able to 'government' jobs at work.










Yeh, it's great! The thing is though I own the shop and all the machine tools. So, I get full access / do whatever I want. However that doesn't mean that making these manfolds doesn't cost me money. Every hour I use the cnc that i could be using it for something else costs money. Every hour I spend working on something other than my business also costs money. Then, tack on what these machines cost me and you'll get a good idea that stuff just plain costs money. I'm willing to make some if people are willing to pay for what they are getting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ The hours of cnc time and hand time are going to make it at least $1000. If you've got the dough, send me an IM. 

reality hurts. that mani is so worth it, but im willing to bet you did nto get many IM's asking for one after that!


----------



## A1 steaksauce (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

impressive evan. its good to finally see what this mill of yours is poppin out


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

that is freakin crazy. I would love to get into that field. I took some cad in high school, let me know if you're looking for any hard workind apprentices.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (njhg60)*

WOW!
you have im.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

ladies and gents.... it looks hott... i saw it tonite, basically only a few things left on it:
1) how to mount the fuel rail to the manifold (it still uses the factory rail, evan was goin off tellin me bout this bracket setup he has in mind)
2) Throttle cable "holder" on the mani,
3) extending the TPS wires
and then he still has to redo the piping, but that'll be it.... it looks HOTT, and i'm sure he's gonna bring it to a high polish just like his old manifold + Air/water IC


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

he has to extend the TPS wires????
my OEM one reached..... you just have to pull the wires out of the loom that its in and it will reach


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Its called "Measure twice







cut once"  ooo yeah and a cnc too 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job wish you luck on design


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Its called "Measure twice







cut once" ooo yeah and a cnc too 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job wish you luck on design 

AMEN, espoecially fo rwelding AL, you got any gap bigger than 1/16" IF THAT, will mak welding a nightmare!!!
cant wait to see the manifold evan!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

How much without the welding i can do that my self


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

get it welded already! i wanna see this thing complete!
No rush...


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (cnbrown)*

it is welded and on the car. I was over there tonight.
manifold looks hott. you all will be sweating his nuts.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (n2o)*

OK, update:
Got the manifold back. My machinest took a while to do it as he was waiting for my approval on a few steps. He didn't want me to be disappointed in the way aluminum welds. It looks good! 
It's on the car. Danny - I definately had to mill the head flange. I got all my piping done and whatnot and the car's a total mess. It ran tonight for the first time in 22 days, but with major vacuum leaks. My welds on the boost pipes were not good enough. Also my brackets for the fuel rail sucked and I am getting leaks at the bosses. I took it for a drive. It was running 17psi lol then I turned it down. Definately got some detonation as it was not fueling right and the intercooler has no water flowing through it yet. Then the e-clip on the wastegate rod popped off so I have zero boost. 
I worked on it from 9am to 12pm.... wow it's still a huge mess. I still need to patch up the piping, paint them, polish the manifold and clean up the welds on it and then run my new water tank. Stuff wouldn't fit so I got a 6 gallon trunk tank. 
What a huge project!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (n2o)*

Man that mani is sick. Now he just needs to use his powers for good and make a mani for dcoe's on a 16v with those sick little injector bosses for running foggers in. CNC is just not fair







.

Garth


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

yeah man, on my car i didnt mill my flange, but if it ever ocmes off im going to
wheni made the VR one it warped liek crazy
i thikn that might be a vacuum leak but its very very small (on mine)


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

Want to make one for me? I'll pay.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I guess I owe you guys an update! I've been really busy and I don't have any pics to show you yet








It's welded up - looks great. I had to mill the base flange - no big deal. It still needs to be touched up but it's on the car and running. I made an aluminum block to hold the stock trottle cable. I made 2 brackets to hold the fuel rail. I really need some thicker O-rings on my Accel injectors because they leak like hell. I'm fighting an intermittent vac leak at the bosses. 
Gains? Holy crap! Up top I love it. It pulls to 7k! Before I would have to shift at 5500 if I were doing say a 1/4 mile run. Now I shift at 7k. It honestly pulls all the way up (256 cam as well). I don't feel like I lost my peak torque #'s but I did shift the torque curve higher up. I lost some below 3k. It spins wheels to redline in second now instead of just down low. 
I also redid all my piping when it was off the road. It looks good but is unfinished at this point. I had to make a new downpipe because my old one snapped. The new one is wrapped in header wrap and the exhaust is SILENT inside the car. I can't hear any turbo spool anymore. I am used to hearing alot as the DP had a 4" crack in it before. Now it's such a sleeper and the inside of the car is so quiet. 
EGT probe was moved to the manifold and it works much better than in the DP. No readings to share yet as I've hardly driven it. The air-water core was moved and I replaced my PVC tank as it sat where my airfilter is now. I now have a 6 gallon trunk tank with lines running to the back under the car. I cannot heatsoak this much water. It kicks serious ass. 
Do I want to make these manifolds for people? I am willing to do some if I can get at least 5 people to buy. So far I know I have 2. 3 more and I'll bite. I am not trying to be an ass, but I really am a busy guy and for me to take business time to make manifolds I want to do a worthwhile batch. Give me 5 orders and I can get them done! 
I'll post some pics soon. For now I just want to drive it! It's so awesome


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Props Evan, sounds like this manifold design is coming along. I am interested in the idea but will not have any funding for it until the summer, after I grad. When you post pics, can you post pic of the EGT probe in the mani? Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

whooo hooo, i wanna see pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (MrCornBread)*

I went for a ride in it last night when i was over there working on some cars. That sucka is fast, it throwing you back into the seat and then evan shifts and then it hits boost and you get thrown back once again.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (cnbrown)*

I am bumping this back up to see if there is still any lingering interest in me making these. Price could be between $800 and $1000 but I haven't calculated it yet. I've started a list of those tentatively interested and will move forward when I have 5 people. 
Anyone? Oh yeh, and look on this page of the FI forum to see what it did for me


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

Wheres the pics of it welded up?
-Rich


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_Wheres the pics of it welded up?
-Rich

yeah welded pics would be sweet!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, think about doing something for the 1.8T! Most of those guys will spend money on anything aftermarket.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Evan, think about doing something for the 1.8T! Most of those guys will spend money on anything aftermarket.

BIG TIME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I can give you a cylynder head to take measurements. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Scrubby)*









I have more ideas and suggestions than time! I guess that's better than nothing!
Can I keep that 20v head and put it on my 2.0?


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

We might be able to work somthing out.....


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

would it kill you to post some pics??


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_would it kill you to post some pics??

Did you not read his eariler post. He said when he cleans everything up and paints the piping he will post pictures.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (n2o)*

gimme a minute to take some! My car's docked at my business doing R&D for some new products not to mention the fact the business is busy as hell!
I'll take some when i get done working today


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

just got done work and dinner and my brother just took the car








I'll try to take some tonight if he comes home before I go to bed


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

bump for pics


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

how would this compare to say an ATP shorty intake, why not just go for that is the same price and all said and done and its been tested and all. 
Nice peice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

atp doesnt make a shorty intake


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_atp doesnt make a shorty intake

yes they do, It can be polished alm or powdercoated, like 700.00


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

speed51133! is right. As of about 3 weeks ago they never made ABA short runner intakes.
ATP does make a VR6 intake though. That one is $700.00.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_speed51133! is right. As of about 3 weeks ago they never made ABA short runner intakes.
ATP does make a VR6 intake though. That one is $700.00.

You have to ask them to make you one, George was going to make me one, but I decided to keep it stock for now.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

well, for that matter i make them too!


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_well, for that matter i make them too!


I not evan going to go into it whit you cause I already know how that will turn out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

looks very nice, did u use a CMM for the hole locating to make the head flange?? and then cut it on a CNC ? cuz i was thinking of doing something similar to ur design for my car. that or make a cad drawing and put it on a rapid prototyper and make a casting after


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

CMM is unnessessary. flanges can be measured up with calipers and cut small, then you just put it on the head and hand port it to match.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (gti1497)*

i dont think he can get .001'' accuracy that way, well thats what he stated in his first post. i have a soft spot for CMM and CNC


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_i have a soft spot for CMM and CNC









as do i, read my profile, im a machinist and my specialty happens to be CNC programming. my way happens to be pretty efficent as well as accurate, however there are many ways to get the same result and CMM is one of them but its also costly and or time consuming if you dont have the proper equipment or software.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_
as do i, read my profile, im a machinist and my specialty happens to be CNC programming. my way happens to be pretty efficent as well as accurate, however there are many ways to get the same result and CMM is one of them but its also costly and or time consuming if you dont have the proper equipment or software.


agreed that CMM is a long process, (btw im engineering student and me do alot of machine at school to) for the cost thing i wouldnt really know cuz i get to use the machines for free at school even for personal projects. anyways nice looking mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

Well, I'm self taught. I am not sure what CMM is. For the head flange I did all my meausuring with dial calipers and some core pins. I laid it all out in CAD and went from there. I measured the stock manifold base.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

thats pretty good i love diy stuff off the shelf stuff isnt really for me. but sometimes we dont have a choince


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

cmm is like a probe on the end of an arm thats computer controlled. you can get all the dimensions of the part by just "following" the edges and profiles of the part with the probe. 
this is done as opposed to using calipers and such.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Ah, thanks. I have one of these for my mini-mill but there's no reason to use it on this part whatsoever. I wouldn't want to copy the stock casting - its a casting. The stock gasket is even off at points.


----------



## FrankenFox (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Building a custom intake manifold - pics inside (2kjettaguy)*

Absolutely lovely machining! Well done.
How long are those runners? And how did you arrive at that runner length. I am considering something around 3.5-4" for my turbo project. 
I like how you have brought the inlets to equal spacing at the stacks. I am considering bringing my runners into two "pairs" at the plenum, with siamesed velocity stacks because of my need for a pair of extra injectors. This way, I can point one extra injector at each pair of stacks to help ensure equal fuel distribution.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, CMM is short for a coordinate measuring machine. i know that we discussed the fact that you could do it with your mini-mill a while back. most cnc mills have this feature availible however it can be very cumbersome to use. a good application for a CMM is for inspecting production parts that require 100% inspection and very tight tolerances with a lot of features. that is where it pays off big time. 
also Evan, when do you expect to have some finished pics for us, i didnt get a chance to see you at KOP since you didnt come up with Kyle. if you want if painted before pics let me know, i have a place that does powdercoat pretty cheap.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (gti1497)*

ive never done it, but you can get a digitizer, and have it convert your cmm coordinates right into G code. talk about time savings......


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Looks good...
is there a plan to make a 16V one anytime in the future ???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*

is this kid really 21?
That is some really good work....
props for the young guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yeh I am!
I'm not your normal 21 year old though


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I think 1k is bit pricy considering other ppl like bill schimmel does an xflow 8v for 650 but yours looks nice, give a better price and more ppl with be interesed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really nice work though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (BlownG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownG* »_I think 1k is bit pricy considering other ppl like bill schimmel does an xflow 8v for 650 but yours looks nice, give a better price and more ppl with be interesed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really nice work though.

in all fairness, as far as I know, schimmel's uses a stock lower manifold, or atleast the stock runners and/or head flange, this is ALL made from scratch, a lot more work than welding a plenum onto stock runners and such


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Yeh... i need money (lots of it) to start construction of my new shop. I am considering making a very large batch of these in the $600 range. I want to see interest of course, without actually generating a bunch of hype. I priced them at $1000 really cause I had no time to make another and knew noone would buy at $1000. 
The new shop is going to be HUGE I'm so excited!! 
(get my garage back too)


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

anything for 1.8T's?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (16vracer)*

so when do we get to see this all welded up and in the car?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (16vracer)*

I got real busy and never got to polish it all up. It in installed, dynoed and the works. I love it. I am working on my engine bay right now, so within 2 weeks I'll have the whole bay done and you'll see it polished. For now, here's an in progress picture:








Not so impressive at the moment, but it feels awesome.
As for the 1.8t I need a before/after dyno with HP gains, measurements of the intake plenum, runner lengths, materials list, and comprehensive installation instructions to even be taken seriously by that market. I would also probably have to offer different runner lengths and TB on either side. That is all do-able by me. I guess I need a good push to move forward.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I guess I need a good push to move forward. 

i'll come over htere right now and give u a swift kick to the nuts if that'll get u started on all this







and where's the VR love huh??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

I'm not sure cause I haven't thrown a tape measure on it, but I think the VR parts may be too large for my milling machine - specifically the head flange. I do own a VR now (runs more than my 2 liter) and kyle's car is blown up and sitting so I guess I could measure up. 
The other thing though... kyle says it's almost impossible to remove the VR lower intake without taking off the head. For clearance my intake would have to be a full replacement. With that in mind, I don't know if you could even get screws in the holes it's that tight in there!


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Kyle says alot of stuff like that. It can be done fairly easily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know if you want something for mock up and measurements.










_Modified by Scrubby at 7:28 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

i really dont see what age has to do with anything here. hes 21 and more qualified then alot of 30 year olds im 19 and more qualified then 30 year olds in makes me laugh how many of u people judge people according to there age and not to there knolidge.....


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_i really dont see what age has to do with anything here. hes 21 and more qualified then alot of 30 year olds im 19 and more qualified then 30 year olds in makes me laugh how many of u people judge people according to there age and not to there knolidge.....

We're not judging, just stating that it's damn impressive to see young guys with so much talent, and having become so good at something that usually takes years to get good at.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

bah i find machining alot easier them welding... practice makes perfect i guess


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

how hard do you find grammar?


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

preatty useless.... i thought that the point was for people to read and understand next time ill go on a grammar forum....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_preatty useless.... i thought that the point was for people to read and understand ....

thats exactly where grammar comes in..


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Please start producing those...i want one!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

I'm gauging interest and trying to free up my schedule. What motor?


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Eh Hem ... vr6.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_Eh Hem ... vr6.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Looks like a copy of my motor.








Cool
CC


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoCody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoCody* »_Looks like a copy of my motor.








Cool
CC

You can't be serious. This guy busted his A$$ fabricating his setup, and you? He just needs DTA now


----------

